# Needle Felted African Pygmy Hedgehog



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

How freaking cute is this:


__
https://flic.kr/p/5590760079

WANT!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Oh my! It's so realistic! :shock: Amazing.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

OMG, I would buy that.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

wow!!

Amazing!


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

I do needle felting and that is the most beautiful creation I have ever seen!!! It is worth every penny she is asking for it!!!!!!! I wouldnt even try this ........she is the Queen of needle felted hedgehogs!!!!

Kathy


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh my gosh, all of her creations are so life-like beautiful work she has done!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Needle felting is so beautiful, I would love to try it one day  Gorgeous hedgie


----------

